# New Member!



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi there, I'm brand new here and new to collecting pocket watches (pre 1900 ones0. I have a pocket watch that has no makers identity on it and I would like some help with it. Is it best to just post some pictures and ask? Also is adding a picture best by using a photobucket link or similar? Thanks!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Brains..

Yeah, Photobucket or similar is the way...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

We have a Pocket watch sub forum too....

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showforum=27


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Jason :notworthy: (he has the power - he's a Moderator :lol: ) giveth good advice :yes:

You'd definitely be better posting your request plus photos on the Pocket Watch section, some of our PW gurus don't come out to other sections very often. :lookaround:

If you have a website or webspace, you can host the pictures yourself, but most folks use a picture hosting service.


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for that. I don't know why I missed that Pocket Watch Forum! I've posted there so hopefully someone can help me.


----------

